# What About Baguio City?



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you want to know about Baguio? I maintain a residence there even though I only visit twice a year.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

rpmorley said:


> What do you want to know about Baguio? I maintain a residence there even though I only visit twice a year.


I was mainly asking about the common local foods. To put it bluntly, I'm hoping to find someone or hire someone that would do the cooking, since my ability to cook has been hampered lately, and I'm don't know how to fix many of the local foods I liked so much. I've never been able to cook rice that wasn't either crunchy or mush. And the only local food I can really cook myself is odobo. Lynn made excellent lumpia and pansit. Though the only lumpia she ever made was cheese lumpia. I don't really want to depend on restaurants for my food.

From what I read, my limited income would make living in the main city unlikely, so I would also like to know average costs for rent, utilities, meds, etc. for the outlying areas, preferably within easy jeepnee range of some of the main city areas.

And, OK, I'll be honest, the idea of possibly have occasional access to a girlie bar would be nice. I cannot depend on finding a girl friend for such, well I can't really call it a need, but a want seems a little weak  2 weeks after being diagnosed with Parkinson's my girlfriend here left. She was very supportive as I tried different physical therapy methods repeatedly for 4 years. But when I finally saw a neurologist and got that diagnosis, off she went


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pheonix said:


> I was mainly asking about the common local foods. To put it bluntly, I'm hoping to find someone or hire someone that would do the cooking, since my ability to cook has been hampered lately, and I'm don't know how to fix many of the local foods I liked so much. I've never been able to cook rice that wasn't either crunchy or mush. And the only local food I can really cook myself is odobo. Lynn made excellent lumpia and pansit. Though the only lumpia she ever made was cheese lumpia. I don't really want to depend on restaurants for my food.
> 
> From what I read, my limited income would make living in the main city unlikely, so I would also like to know average costs for rent, utilities, meds, etc. for the outlying areas, preferably within easy jeepnee range of some of the main city areas.
> 
> And, OK, I'll be honest, the idea of possibly have occasional access to a girlie bar would be nice. I cannot depend on finding a girl friend for such, well I can't really call it a need, but a want seems a little weak  2 weeks after being diagnosed with Parkinson's my girlfriend here left. She was very supportive as I tried different physical therapy methods repeatedly for 4 years. But when I finally saw a neurologist and got that diagnosis, off she went


Phoenix,

Just an off-topic note. Life can get difficult without any doubt. But it's probably best she took off before a real need developed. Also, with some care and a bit of time you will not find yourself alone too long and all of us will be getting wedding invitations from you!!
Now, with that settled, what do you want for a wedding gift; a wall clock or a toaster--Hahaha??
Hang in there guy--all will work itself out...


----------



## mario.magno (Apr 6, 2015)

*rmorley: re gated community in Baguio*



rpmorley said:


> What do you want to know about Baguio? I maintain a residence there even though I only visit twice a year.


rmorley: I saw your earlier post where you mention a gated community where you currently own a home? <Snip> Is it somewhere near Baguio Country Club? I am exploring getting a place in Baguio and it sounded like you liked the security that your gated community offered.


----------

